# scutt roads - again!!



## pandb (May 6, 2010)

We went into the post office today, and bought a E10 scratch card and sent the text to a phone number, with our registration number and, hey presto, we were legal. We were told to wait for the confirmation text and then place the card in the windscreen and, as you go through the gantries, the charge will automatically be deducted, as if by magic. This was in line with the link that was posted BUT I am not too sure about this. All seemed OK and legit and we kept the receipt from the post office which explained what it was but we never received a text message so I am not fully convinced that I am fully legal. I checked the number and re-sent the text but still nothing. Has anyone else had this problem? Are we still legal and is the charge still going against the card even though we didn't get a text confirmation?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As you say your an expat here, you do realize that the Toll Cards are for non Portuguese cars only
checking your posts as you've stated you've matriculated your cars (so Toll Cards not for you) your cheapest and easiest option is to buy a ViaVerde 25€ for each car, just need 1 account, you can use them on all Tolled roads & bridges in Portugal and entitles you to free and discounted SCUT journies for your local SCUT road/s
Not edited rest of post as might be of interest to others 

Scanners & cameras extremely sophisticated, does it say to place card in a specific area of screen, as you have to with transponders.

Site says you can check balance online but the link www.portugaltolls.com doesn't work, also says you'll be notified when balance low.

10€ is not going to take you far, ok for a one way trip or short SCUT journeys, are you legal if your driving a non Portuguese registered car and followed instructions (just don't delete messages) Yes, if your driving a Portuguese registered car then No. 

If you've overstayed your time here with a UK registered car your making it easier to be caught and currently Customs & GNR are actively stopping "foreign" cars especially on the SCUT roads.


----------



## pandb (May 6, 2010)

canoeman said:


> As you say your an expat here, you do realize that the Toll Cards are for non Portuguese cars only
> checking your posts as you've stated you've matriculated your cars (so Toll Cards not for you) your cheapest and easiest option is to buy a ViaVerde 25€ for each car, just need 1 account, you can use them on all Tolled roads & bridges in Portugal and entitles you to free and discounted SCUT journies for your local SCUT road/s
> Not edited rest of post as might be of interest to others
> 
> ...


** Sorry, should have said that the vehicle belongs to someone who has driven over from the UK for a 3 week holiday and it was being driven by it's owner** I was just more concerned that no confirmation text had been received and therefore, according to the instructions on the back of the card, it had not been activated but thanks for the additional advice anyway. I have kept the text, just in case!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is the correct link to check your card balance, which should also then confirm one way or another that card was activated correctly, hopefully EP will update site with correct information, is the site information on the card?

https://www.ctt.pt/fepme/app/open/tollCardBalance.jspx?request_locale=en


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> your cheapest and easiest option is to buy a ViaVerde 25€ for each car, just need 1 account, you can use them on all Tolled roads & bridges in Portugal and entitles you to free and discounted SCUT journies for your local SCUT road/s


You can also use your via verde in the short stay car park at Lisbon Airport.

Very useful

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Porto & Faro airports, Galp petrol as well, also to access some restricted areas of Lisbon, Porto and some drive through McDonalds, shortly it will be able to use on Spanish toll roads and when it happens France and rest of EU


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I've got one of the new, smaller VV boxes in the car and it is working fine on the roads but hasn't registered in one car park yet.

Any ideas why?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

When you enter car parks in scheme one or more gates are designated as "V" gate, you press button, on exit your box scanned gate lifts, but it's not every car park, see links

Via Verde
and car parks you can use, 
Via Verde


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

canoeman said:


> When you enter car parks in scheme one or more gates are designated as "V" gate, you press button, on exit your box scanned gate lifts, but it's not every car park, see links
> 
> Via Verde
> and car parks you can use,
> Via Verde


I have used many car parks with my old VV box without trouble. Since the box was changed to one of the newer ones it is not being recognised in the car parks. Toll roads are fine it is just the car parks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If your using it correctly in right car parks, then something wrong with box, the slim one is only the newest version, we have one of each and no problems with car parks.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

canoeman said:


> If your using it correctly in right car parks, then something wrong with box, the slim one is only the newest version, we have one of each and no problems with car parks.


Guess I'll have to take it back next time I'm in town. Thanks for your help.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just a thought have you mounted in correct place on windscreen on the spotted area close to rear view mirror


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Just a thought have you mounted in correct place on windscreen on the spotted area close to rear view mirror


Certainly have Canoeman and as I said it is working perfectly well on the road. Before I go running back to the shop I will try moving the unit around the next time I use a car park. 

Apart from the smaller size of these new units I also like the way that you can slide them off the holder. That will make battery changes a whole lot easier.


----------

